# My Girls!



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

You didn't seriously start a journal without pictures did you?


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

I forget how to add them and don't know if I can on my phone


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I find this site works for uploading.

https://postimages.org/


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Okay let's see if this works
Tyree



















Charlotte


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, your girls are so cute!  Interested in following your journey


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Well it's been absolutely filthy out and my horses are reflecting that. I got the De-icer in the water trough yesterday so for the most part I'm ready for winter. I keep telling myself I'm gonna bring all my tack in and clean it all soon but that hasn't happened yet. Work has been so tough thanks to some not so nice co workers ☺. Looking forward to some warmer weather towards the end of this week!


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Today...

Well today at work my anxiety and depression won. It makes me very sad to feel like I have no control. Its so hard to stay grounded even when I try to just breathe and stay grounded I just shatter to pieces even worse. 

On the upside. Something I've kept on the down low since its been a controversial thing. Charlotte is pregnant. I bred her last year. So she is due the last week of May/first week of June. She will be 22 years old when she foals and yes she has had foals before. 

On other exciting news I bought a miniature horse just a few weeks ago. She has been in quarantine. Shes super cute but needs a lot of work  she has been treated very roughly and is super fearful of basically everything.

I havent been able to ride or do much with my horses and I think that has me feeling more down than normal. Also the stress of trying to get everything ready for Charlotte (like building a stall lol). 

Soon it will be 4 years since my dad passed. Its crazy to think about. Sometimes it feels like hes been gone forever since the memories are fuzzy and other times it feels like hes still here and hard to believe he actually hasn't been. So yea sorry for neglecting this thread.

I just really felt like actually talking about my life finally.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats on Charlotte's pregnancy! Who is she bred to? Do we have pictures? As long as she's healthy, I see no problems, even if she is older.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

She is bred to a Paint stallion. He is APHA and Pinto registered. So it opens the option for baby being able to be Pinto registered if it is colored.  Hes a chestnut overo , I am keeping baby daddy a secret until baby is here. 
:biglaugh:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's been two years since my dad passed. it feels like forever, and it feels like I could pick up the phone and ring him, and walk up his back steps and see him look up from his paper and motion for me to come right on in!

hope you'll share baby pic, when he/she comes.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> It's been two years since my dad passed. it feels like forever, and it feels like I could pick up the phone and ring him, and walk up his back steps and see him look up from his paper and motion for me to come right on in!
> 
> hope you'll share baby pic, when he/she comes.


Yep I completely get that it feels like its been forever yet also feels like their still here its a very confusing way to feel.


My new mini is finally all out of her quarantine period so that has been nice to not have to be so careful with every little thing. I rode Tyree for the first time this year about a week ago. She was very good. Its so cold here and now its raining. Oh well soon there will be spring grass and it will be less gloomy outside. Charlotte is good carrying a wide load 😂 I have some plans for a maternity photoshoot 🙄. 

Soon the "stall" will be done (garage converted to foaling stall). The company is supposed to do it this week! I have some fencing repairs to do for spring as some of my electric fence in my big pasture has snapped from the wind or deer. I think I will put up the braided rope instead to see how it goes. Compared to the small tape I have everywhere else. 

Thats all I really have for an update 🙂 until later...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey! :wave:

I just wanted to say that I totally get the depression and anxiety thing. I'm the exact same, and I also hate feeling so out of control. Just, yeah, you're not alone in this! 

I'm really sad right now because I can't see the pics of your horses... ;-) I just see a white blank box thingie.

So cool that Charlotte is pregnant! Can't wait for the baby! Can you at least share a pic of the sire?  A maternity photoshoot would be soo adorable! I really hope you're gonna do that!

I love minis; I dream of getting one. Or more. I'd love to see some pics of her 

Love this journal!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oops, posted double...


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Helloo!

I am back! 

The garage turned stall is not 100% finished yet.. but we have a stall door and half the amount of rubber mats I will need. So its coming together. Charlotte has been super duper grumpy. Getting very annoyed whenever I feel for baby movement, little blob is kicking up a storm. I think Charlotte thinks we are doing it when it kicks XD.

Tyree is good being her sassy self , I wish I could ride or at least lunge or something. We have gotten a ton of rain and all of my fields are basically a swamp. Took Emilie for a little walk around the property today and she enjoyed that quite well. Oh Also I got one of those slick n easy grooming blocks and finally got around to trying it. It works AMAZING. It takes so much dirt and hair off.

Im glad other people can relate to me and are enjoying reading this. I swear I will try to post more. 

Hopefully my pictures post too.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Alright everybody,

I am officially on foal watch now and have been the last 2 nights. Have cameras up in her stall so I dont have to get out of bed. I am absoloutley EXHAUSTED already. I personally dont think Charlotte has much longer (Im guessing less than a week) one of my good horse friends says less than 3 days.

I haven't gotten to ride Tyree barely at all which makes me super sad. Got her shod and rode her once since. Pathetic right? Maybe tomorrow I'll take her for a spin. I've worked with Emilie a few times and have her ground driving in a halter pretty well!

Thats about all of an update I have. Was super nervous to stall Charlotte because she is very herdbound and sometimes stressy. The first night was a little rough but she has been an absoloute saint since. Is very calm in there I think she knows its good for her. Im glad to see her so relaxed and at ease. Makes me happy


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Charlotte foaled 2 weeks ago today!
Everything went very well. She waited till the last night feeding of 12 AM to pop that baby out right at the front of the stall door for me to see. It happened so fast she didn't sweat or grunt at all she made it look easy. 


It is a girl 😀 I could not be any happier. As now all my horses are mares. I was prepared for a colt but got exactly what I ordered. She is a bay with 3 white feet and a very small star. She is very independent and fiesty. Her name is Nally.  I will try to figure out how to attach some pictures. :cowboy:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness!!!! I'm so happy for y'all!! <3 Really hope you get the picture thing figured out cause Nally sounds sooo dreamy!!


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

And as promised the stallion reveal since I'm not sure if I mentioned him yet... Is Tristans Millenium , a paint stallion standing in Alberta. His mom was fabulous to deal with and made everything a very easy experiance.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Well its been a dogs age 😂!
All of the horses are great I will do more in-depth updates individually. My life is just starting to calm down a bit for now!

Charlotte - Was a great mother and is doing very well post weaning and was great during weaning. However she did lose quite a bit of weight while nursing and raising her very rambunctious filly. She is almost back up to a good weight and is very much well within herself. Galloping and bucking with her old gal pal Tyree.

Tyree - Who lucky for her got most of the year off is now in fat girl boot camp 😂. I've been trying to ride her 1x a week at a neighbors indoors and lunging her 2 or 3 x a week on top of that. She is loving the extra work and cuddles and treats that all come along with it! 😀

Emilie - Tried to die on me in the summer with really bad colic. I was told if she wasn't sent for surgery there and now she would be dead the next morning. I stayed up all night with her. Syringing her water and mineral oil. Walking her, a few times i was going to call them back to have her put down. Miraculously I got her to pull through and she got better! Was a very scary few days. Emilie is now Nallys field buddy 😊.

And last but certainly not least. 

Nally - Is a very smart and clever girl and is becoming a very well rounded individual 😀. Lately we have been working on tieing and increasing the duration she is tied. She is a favorite by both the vet and farrier 💖


----------

